# Daughter Looking for a Church in the Minneapolis Area



## SGW (Jul 29, 2009)

My oldest daughter will be attending Crown College in St. Bonifacius, MN starting in late August. St. Bonifacius is located just west of Minneapolis. We're looking at several church options and I wanted to find out if anyone on the PB was familiar with the churches in the area. So far, we're considering the following options:

Redeemer Reformed Church (RCUS)
St Paul's Evangelical Reformed Church (RCUS)
Minnesota Valley Reformed Baptist Church (Independent Reformed Baptist)
Redeemer Bible Church (Independent Reformed Baptist)

I've read most of the information on each church's website and have communicated with an elder at 3 of the 4 churches.

Does anyone have any first hand information on these churches, or have other recommendations?

Thank you.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not familiar with any of those, but have you considered Providence Reformed Baptist? David Chanski is the Pastor, though there was talk of him taking another call.

PRBC


----------



## Berean (Jul 29, 2009)

John Piper!

Bethlehem Baptist Church : Beliefs


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome to Bethany Bible Church


My friend goes here. They are a smaller and more personal church and preach solid doctrine.


----------



## Edward (Jul 30, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Welcome to Bethany Bible Church
> 
> 
> My friend goes here. They are a smaller and more personal church and preach solid doctrine.



Around my neck of the woods, Bible Church almost always means dispensational. 

This statement from that church wouldn't give me much comfort:

"We believe in the imminent return of Jesus Christ for His church (the rapture), followed by a seven-year period where the wrath of God is poured out on the Earth (the tribulation). At the end of the tribulation the Lord Jesus will physically return to earth to reign for one thousand years (the millennium). "
Doctrinal Statement


----------



## Sven (Jul 30, 2009)

Scott,

My wife and I are moving back to Minnesota in two weeks. We will be attending Good Shepherd Presbyterian Church (PCA). It is a great Church with very friendly people; they take preaching and worship there very seriously. I know several of the elders there and they are great people. There are other PCA and OPC Churches in the Twin Cities area. I've had friends that went to Bethlehem Baptist Church, and they really felt lost in the crowd there. 
Here is the link to Good Shepherd PCA GSPC - Main


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2009)

Mission OPC in St. Paul would be an excellent church to visit. It is a fairly young congregation that takes worshipping and serving God very seriously. John Shaw is an good teacher of the Word and godly leader.

Here is the website and phone number:

Mission Orthodox Prebyterian Church - Saint Paul, Minnesota

Phone: 651-771-0125


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to Bethany Bible Church
> ...



They have been in flux and I think might be adopting the 1689 and joining FIRE soon. I've heard the preaching and it is good from what I heard.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 30, 2009)

There is an RCUS (Reformed Church in the US) church in the Golden Valley area (Western suburb of Minneapolis). Here's their site:
Home-Redeemer Reformed Church : Reformed Church of the United States of America (RCUS) : Minneapolis, St Paul, Minnesota, MN : An RCUS Church : Calvinistic Beliefs, Presbyterian government

I've visited a number of times. The pastor is very solid. Great people.
Jim


----------



## py3ak (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr. Chanski did take another call - to NJ.


----------



## Edward (Jul 31, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



It's nice if they are moving in the right direction, but it doesn't sound like they've gotten there yet. Around here, nice, enthusiastic friendly Dispensationalists can be a real threat to good churches. I wouldn't recommend a church with a dispensational profession to anyone if there is a viable alternative.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jul 31, 2009)

I read the title of this thread and couldn't help remembering a particular Saturday afternoon while I was staying in Minneapolis with my sister and brother-in-law. They had recently left a strong Dispensational Baptist Church, John Piper wasn't around yet, and we had not yet discovered the doctrines of grace (so presbyterian churches were not an option). 

We really wanted to attend church the next day, so we used the pray and point method. (I don't recommend it.) Here's how it works, you get out the phone directory and turn to the church section of the yellow pages. You choose a denomination, say a prayer, close your eyes and point. Wherever your finger lands, that's where you go to church. By the way, it didn't work. We pointed to some church with a long name like, "Glory Hallelujah Four Corners Gospel Fellowship Church". We couldn't stomach the idea of going there, so we ended up making tons of phone calls before we found a place where we would be comfortable worshipping. Isn't the PB great?


----------



## Berean (Jul 31, 2009)

> "Glory Hallelujah Four Corners Gospel Fellowship Church"



I attended the "Jesus People Church" in Minneapolis back in the 70's a few times. It was located in an old Christian Science church building near downtown. Strange experience for someone raised a papist.


----------



## Rogerant (Jul 31, 2009)

If it were my daughter and I was going to visit her often...I would pick the closest Reformed church to the largest Cabelas store in Owatonna!


----------



## SGW (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you all for the information and recommendations. We’ll certainly add Good Shepherd Presbyterian to the list based on the recommendation from Steven. Originally, we hadn’t given them much consideration because there’s very little information on their web site. Also, when we first moved to the Phoenix area a year and a half ago we tried two different PCA churches and they were both on the liberal/contemporary side. 

Unfortunately, Mission OPC in St Paul is too far to drive so it’s really not an option. As far as Bethlehem Baptist is concerned, we prefer a smaller church where our daughter will be more accountable to church leadership.

Thank again for the help!


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 31, 2009)

Berean said:


> > "Glory Hallelujah Four Corners Gospel Fellowship Church"
> 
> 
> 
> I attended the "Jesus People Church" in Minneapolis back in the 70's a few times. It was located in an old Christian Science church building near downtown. Strange experience for someone raised a papist.



Norm,
I went to that same Jesus people church a few times back in the late 70's as well.
Small world!
Jim


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a smaller Arbca church in Chaska,
The Pastor is Harold Chase, he is on sermonaudio
Minnesota Valley Reformed Baptist Church 
Harold Chase | Cologne, Minnesota ... 61°F
| WEB | 612-499-0327 ... sermonaudio.com/mnvbc 

Broadcaster Podcast | HelpSelect Podcast Format | Help
• XML Podcast Feed (RSS)
• Apple iPod+iTunes
• Microsoft Zunehttp://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=mnvbc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HTML Embed | More | Demo

Flash Widget | More

Sermon Browser Info | Demo

Our Picks | Info | Demo

Single Sermon | More | Demo

Latest Blog | More | Demo





Home Sermons Series Weblog Events Albums Comment Links Store eDocs 





Read through all visitor comments on sermons, weblogs, etc | or view or sign our guestbook 


Contact About Us Schedule Ministries Notices 




From Our Archives Sunday, June 17, 2007 
Ben Armstrong Sunday - AM 

Crossing the Jordan
Joshua's Journey in Grace 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Most Recently Preached » ALL SERMONS | 
Submit To God's Sovereignty 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



Abuse Of Riches 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



Vows And Governments 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



God's Warning: No Fatalism 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



God's Means Of Causing Fear #4 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



God's Means Of Causing Fear #3 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



God's Means Of Causing Fear #2 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 



God's Means Of Causing Fear #1 
Harold Chase | Ecclesiastes 






Broadcaster Information 
Mailing Address
Mailing Address 
Minnesota Valley Reformed Baptist Church
P.O. Box 5
Cologne, MN 55322 

Physical Address 

Minnesota Valley Reformed Baptist Church
101 N. Paul St.
Cologne, MN 55322 


contact via email 
www.mnvbc.org 
612-499-0327 







Minnesota


----------

